# Siegler gas stove



## duglas911 (Nov 16, 2008)

We have a old Siegler gas stove that is 50,000 BTU
Model 550UN-3-5  Serial # 79325

The bricks that sit behind the window are starting to fall apart and I can't find them anywhere.

Anyone know of where you can buy this odd shaped bricks that fit in there?

Would like to find some bricks so I can still use this stove and not have to buy a new one as the flame goes around the remaining bricks in there now and I loose alot of heat.


----------

